# "Funny" find in good wood



## David Hill (Nov 10, 2015)

I have some Sycamore that I harvested a little while back-- one piece was a big bole and crotch with a hollow that I was sure would have crazy grain/spalting. I waited to cut until I'd obtained a chainsaw that would do it justice.
Got it positioned and started cut but about halfway through-- no more cut and saw some sparks. (Normally don't worry much--Mesquite does that often. WTH??--there was no metal---detector didn't alarm. But chain got dull in a hurry, as did the second one--?? (New ones).
Got it split---- and the culprit???
A clump of CONCRETE that somebody put there years&years ago. Wood still looks nice tho'.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 10, 2015)

OUCH!


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 10, 2015)

I hate when that happens ... Good looking wood


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2015)

I hit a brick that the tree grew around one time, same thing killed 2 chains. LOL


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sycamore and concrete. A match made in hell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 11, 2015)

I took one of my first walnut trees to an AG museum that had a "Thresherman's Reunion" twice a year. Antique circle saw powered by a steam tractor and a huge long belt. When they got into the crotch they hit something and boy did they cuss. The circle saw had carbide inserts and they had to change about half of them. They weren't happy. They dug out the wood and found a rock the size of a baseball. Metal detector missed it of course. The crotch was 12' up the tree so how the rock got there is anyone's guess. Gary


----------

